# Post Your Favorite Movie Quips & One-Liners



## Pluralized (Aug 3, 2015)

"Look at them freaks, gettin' busy on the dance floor!" -- Don't Be a Menace While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood

"What part of South Central you from, anyway?" -- Robin Hood, Men in Tights


----------



## Allysan (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh I could hang out here all day!! 


"He took my toy, she hit my bear, I want a party, I want a cookie, I want to stay up! I want, I want, I want, me, me, me, me, my, my, my, my, now, now, nowwwwww..." 
  Hook, Hook     A rant on why parents hate their children 

also, "Don't throw me down Clark" Aunt Bethany, Christmas Vacation


----------



## Allysan (Aug 3, 2015)

...like I said. All day.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep, that movie will probably be 90% of what I post in this thread.


----------



## dale (Aug 3, 2015)

from pulp fiction.....

[h=3]"Jules, You Give that Fuckin' Nimrod $1500, I'll Shoot Him on General Principle."[/h]


----------



## Allysan (Aug 3, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Yep, that movie will probably be 90% of what I post in this thread.



Its a classic!


----------



## Kepharel (Aug 3, 2015)

John Cleese as "Q" in James Bond Movie:


James Bond: You Know, you're cleverer than you look.

Q: Still, better than looking cleverer than you are.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 3, 2015)

Clint Eastwood (I think) to someone who was giving him a load of BS:
"Don't piss on my shoes and tell me it's raining."


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 3, 2015)

"I love goooold! The look of it! The taste of it! The smell of it! The texture! I love gold so much that I even lost my genitalia in an unfortunate schmelting accident." - Goldmember


----------



## AaronR316 (Aug 3, 2015)

Apologies for the language. Lol


----------



## Allysan (Aug 3, 2015)

A shmoke n a pancake? Bong and a blitz?


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 3, 2015)

"We can go away right now. I pack light. Everything we need is right here in my pants."

-Leslie Nielsen, _Wrongfully Accused_


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 4, 2015)

"I can't buy a pack of smokes without running into nine guys you've fu***d!"  - Boondock Saints

"Well, I'm all broken up inside about that man's rights." - Dirty Harry

"What is this? A centre for ants?" - Zoolander


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 4, 2015)

"The stuff that dreams are made of" - _The Maltese Falcon_


----------



## Allysan (Aug 4, 2015)

Dave Watson said:


> "What is this? A centre for ants?" - Zoolander




"How can we be expected to teach children how to read, if they can't even fit it in the building?"


----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Darkkin (Aug 4, 2015)

'Bye-bye, boys!  Have fun stormin' the castle.'  - The Princess Bride


----------



## Angelicpersona (Aug 4, 2015)

"Don't go into the light!"
"I can't help it. It's so beauuuutiful - zzzt!"
^my brother and I used to say this to each other allll the time.


----------



## Connie The Fiction Writer (Aug 4, 2015)

0.2... Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.
~ Dean Wormer

They took the bar! The whole f***ing bar! 
~ Bluto

Both Animal House...I could quote even more...still (and maybe always) my favorite comedy. :afro:


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 4, 2015)

[spoiler2=language!]"I'mma get myself a job. You know, at a post office, maybe at a bank. . .then I'mma rob that mothafucka blind! Break all ya'll selves!"[/spoiler2]


----------



## AaronR316 (Aug 9, 2015)

"Never mess with Zorro!" Surf Ninjas


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 9, 2015)

"Nobody can eat 50 eggs."  Cool Hand Luke   [video=youtube;sAkzEusQLBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAkzEusQLBw[/video]

Not something most would pick as an inspiration, but I have often used that line when I was told something I wanted to do couldn't be done


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

Terrific. I'm about to get killed a million miles from nowhere with a gung-ho iguana who tells me to relax.

Alex Rogan- 
The Last Starfighter


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 18, 2015)

"If they find out you've seen this, _your life_ will be _worth_ less than a _truckload of dead rats in a_ tampon factory."

Top Secret!


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 18, 2015)

"Hey, you ain't a chick!" - Cheech & Chong's Up In Smoke


----------



## Kepharel (Aug 19, 2015)

I have allowed myself to lead this little life, when inside me there was so much more. And it's all gone unused. And now it never will be. Why do we get all this life if we don't ever use it? Why do we get all these feelings and dreams and hopes if we don't ever use them?   That's where Shirley Valentine disappeared to. She got lost in all this unused life......................... Shirley Valentine

I'm not sayin' she's a bragger, but if you've been to Paradise, she's got a season ticket. She's that type, Gillian, you know. If you've got a headache, she's got a brain tumour.......... Shirley Valentine

*Shirley Valentine* That's right, Millandra, I'm going to Greece for the sex! Sex for breakfast! Sex for dinner! Sex for tea! And sex for supper!
*Van Driver*: Sounds like a fantastic diet, love!
*Shirley Valentine*: It is, have you never heard of it? It's called the "F" plan!


Loved that film Willy Russell's a genius


----------



## Bishop (Aug 19, 2015)

"Captain Ron, are you going to take us to any islands that are a little more... human?"

"Well... you've heard of the Isle of St. Croix?"

"Oh, yes!"

"We're going to the island right to the left of it."

"What's it called?"

"Ted's."


----------



## stevesh (Aug 19, 2015)

The Kid: "We gonna bury them boys, Josey?"

Josey Wales: "To hell with them boys. Buzzards gotta eat, same as the worms."



Bounty hunter: "You're wanted, Wales."

Josey Wales: "You a bounty hunter?"

Bounty hunter: "Man's gotta do something for a livin' these days."

Josey Wales: "Dying's a mighty poor livin', boy."


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 19, 2015)

Velma Von Tussle: Hey you. Can I ask you a _personal question_? 

Edna Turnblad: No, you may not... 

Velma Von Tussle: _Is your daughter mulatto_?

-Hairspray-


----------



## LeeC (Sep 3, 2015)

From "The Way"

"A man without an opinion, take a picture,"

and for those that haven't realized it yet

"You don't choose a life, it chooses you."


----------



## Teb (Sep 3, 2015)

Could post in this one all day, but one of my all time fave movies is Kelly's Heroes.

Oddball - Why don't you knock it off with them negative waves? Why don't you dig how beautiful it is out here? Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change? 
Moriarity - Crap!


----------

